# Ferret Nation Holding 4 Female Ratties?



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm getting a Double Ferret Nation on Wednesday and I was a bit concerned about escapes by females. As I have 3 females who are 4 months old and an older female, age unknown, I was worried that they might make a run for it between the bars of the cage. Are older females okay with the bar spacing? 

I guess if worse comes to worse I can always add hardware cloth to the cage


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

Particularly large and old females I think are okay, but females at the ages you mentioned might escape.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Sounds like I'll have to add Hardware cloth then. Thanks for the heads' up!


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Got my cage! The girls have been testing the bar spacing, but so far no one's escaped. Yet. Below is my Feisty Ferret cage (Not a Ferret Nation like I thought, heh):

Ferret cage set up sept 26 2018 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Orbeck (Jun 17, 2021)

These animals are very active, I've heard that they most often run away. Now it`s become very fashionable to keep a ferret at home. So I want to get a pet. But where better to buy it - in a store, or to buy at home-bred ferret? I want to get one as they`re very active and I think I can`t cope with two. My friends experience has shown that it's better to take a young male recently weaned from his mother or even feed him myself. I've been told that if a ferret isn`t tamed in infancy it`ll be hard to keep him later. Btw, where can I get a good cage? I also read info about can ferrets eat vegetables and what else can I feed them without any harm to their health?


----------

